

Assange: 'iPhone, BlackBerry, Gmail users - you're all screwed' - sathishmanohar
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/12/01/julian_assange_surveillance/

======
cleverjake
How odd - Julian Assange trademarked Julian Assange™.
[http://trademark.markify.com/trademarks/ctm/julian+assange/0...](http://trademark.markify.com/trademarks/ctm/julian+assange/009734096)

